# Bowfishing Trips



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

We are offering fully guided Bowfishing , Whitebass ,crappie and catfish trips this week. We provide everything so all you have to do is show up and have a great time. For more info please pm me or call.
936-661-3410
www.sawgrassoutfitters.com


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

Contact us and be sure and ask about our specials we run during the week!!!!


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

The water is coming up so book your trip ASAP next week at this time will be good shooting.


----------

